# Free ammo competition!



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry this is USA only. Shipping outside the USA is just not doable for me at this time.

Go to www.slingshotleague.com and click on the "Can Shooting League" .. follow the rules, enter a video and post your scores.

Winner by Jan 1st gets 5 pounds of 3/8 inch ammo + a Bill Hays Seal Sniper Flatshot delivered anywhere in the world.

Thanks!

_EDIT : This is now an international competition. Bill Hays has stepped up to the plate and upped the prizes as well as making it anywhere on earth. Scroll down to post #10 to see Bills contribution._


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great prize ray!

It's a shame it's US only ... hehehehe


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have my entry posted. A score of 1!!! come on people you know you can beat that!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Not only will you win the ammo. But you will get the first spot in the winners circle at slingshotleague.com.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Got a vid camera around somewhere. Will go on search mission today.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

On it!


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I may have to enter anyway regardless of not being able to receive the prize, I'm not convinced that I'm good enough for that anyway!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

HopefulHunter said:


> I may have to enter anyway regardless of not being able to receive the prize, I'm not convinced that I'm good enough for that anyway!


If you guys want to enter please do. I will drum up something to send if you win.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks NF but it won't be necessary on my part. I've only fired a slingshot more than about 5 meters twice, and one time i was only aiming that far, the bands were too heavy and didn't pull it lol. We'll see when I go home. Have to make a catchbox and also have plans for a pair of pump action slingshot xbows (a la Joerg.) One for my baby brother


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey this sounds like fun... I'll give it a try, but I want to be exempt from receiving a prize in case I do well.
In fact Ray you've done a lot in setting up the website and trying to promote the primary function of a slingshot... and if you'd like to, you can open the contest up to the WORLD... and I'll send the winner 5 lbs. of 3/8" steel ammo and a SEAL Sniper flatshot, banded up with Tex bands and a Rayshot extreme accuracy pouch.
We do a lot of International shipping anyway, so I'll just slip it in there with all the other packages when my Wife goes to the post office.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Hey this sounds like fun... I'll give it a try, but I want to be exempt from receiving a prize in case I do well.
> In fact Ray you've done a lot in setting up the website and trying to promote the primary function of a slingshot... and if you'd like to, you can open the contest up to the WORLD... and I'll send the winner 5 lbs. of 3/8" steel ammo and a SEAL Sniper flatshot, banded up with Tex bands and a Rayshot extreme accuracy pouch.
> We do a lot of International shipping anyway, so I'll just slip it in there with all the other packages when my Wife goes to the post office.


Bill you are amazing! This just upped the anti guys!! ....


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome







It's going to be a long cold christmas!
Are there rules on heating the bands before taking the shots? I'll possibly be shooting in the snow!

Eddie.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You're the man, Bill Hays!
I made another vid today but YouTube is having some difficulty so it won't be up 'till later. Nothing to write home about anyway.
Sure do love slingshot competitions!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Hey this sounds like fun... I'll give it a try, but I want to be exempt from receiving a prize in case I do well.
> In fact Ray you've done a lot in setting up the website and trying to promote the primary function of a slingshot... and if you'd like to, you can open the contest up to the WORLD... and I'll send the winner 5 lbs. of 3/8" steel ammo and a SEAL Sniper flatshot, banded up with Tex bands and a Rayshot extreme accuracy pouch.
> We do a lot of International shipping anyway, so I'll just slip it in there with all the other packages when my Wife goes to the post office.


Uh Oh, Bill's in, this just got serious! since this is in line with the forum's main topic, i think there should be a link to it, like a spot for posting videos to compete for pride (and prizes when available) doesn't that sound like a good idea?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You mean like a Shooting Competitions forum?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> You mean like a Shooting Competitions forum?


That would kind of defeat the purpose of www.slingshotleagues.com ... however I am all for it if it gets more people shooting regularly. I love the idea of league shooting and friendly competition. Whether it is here or there ... lets do it!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Your call NF. Yay or Nay.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Your call NF. Yay or Nay.


Up to you man. Not a problem for me if it is done here. To be honest I think we would have more shooters that way. We just have to stick with it and make sure it is publicized here.

What does everybody else think?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i think it could be linked to SSL as a spot for the paper punching to happen, and if any of the tuff guys that kill ***** at 100 vert. feet want to try to hit a half inch bullseye they know where to go. i just don't see why it's not being hyped up a little more. there's no organized "tournament" that people can participate in, Bill's too busy, i haven't found another. ray's site is up, and will get people into the sport. what boils the blood more than a little competition?


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I really like the idea of keeping the slingshotleague open as an individual website but associating it to the SSF, makes it feel more official ^^


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

HopefulHunter said:


> I really like the idea of keeping the slingshotleague open as an individual website but associating it to the SSF, makes it feel more official ^^


SSF is the only forum site I have linked there currently. If a SSF banner could be made I would slap that on there too.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Let me give it some thought. I might be able to come up with a really cool way of tracking tournaments....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow guys, this just keeps getting better and better.

NaturelFork and Bill, you guys are too cool for school.

I did some practising yesterday and will be doing a lot more today!

Hope to have a vid up soon!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yup, same here.

Been practising at 5-10m with the official league target and haven't been doing so well, but. Practise makes perfect right?

I am really liking this 'league', fun and a place to meet new members etc.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Keep the seperate site.
Let the competitors come there.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> Keep the seperate site.
> Let the competitors come there.


Cant argue with Vader. Dont wanna get force choked.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Keep the seperate site.
> Let the competitors come there.


Cant argue with Vader. Dont wanna get force choked.
[/quote]
That was kind of a Vader-ish declaration, wasn't it?


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

IMO, we'd have more shooters if league were on ssf. We just have to stick with it and make sure it is publicized on ssf.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

knolltop said:


> IMO, we'd have more shooters if league were on ssf. We just have to stick with it and make sure it is publicized on ssf.


We've had contests here before and they usually start out strong then fizzle out.
Maybe a dedicated competition site would shake things up.
Easy to get lost in the shuffle on the big site.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

@ M_J ... experience trumps opinion.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great! Let's have some fun!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Great! Let's have some fun!


We need you, man!
Come on over!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

knolltop said:


> @ M_J ... experience trumps opinion.


Hope I didn't come off as a jerk, was just relaying what I've seen. I respond too quickly sometimes


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

@ Bill Hays ...







What a generous offer!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Current score to beat is 17 in a row...


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Great prize ray! It's a shame it's US only ... hehehehe


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is no longer usa only.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I wish it was not raining! 17 will be hard to beat (by me anyway).

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I wish it was not raining! 17 will be hard to beat (by me anyway).
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


You'll do it!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M_J said:


> Current score to beat is 17 in a row...


 Awesome M_J . When i saw seventeen, i thought it was Bill. Great job. If i get close to that number I will get excited and mess it up for sure. Consistency is very difficult. Nice shooting!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill would hit 170 in a row!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The weather man says shooting outdoors is a go this weekend! Wooohoo! I was reworking the catch box. I guess i will have to bring out the old cardboard catch box.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The box is back outdoors. I am a bit rusty. Practice today, video tomorrow!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> The box is back outdoors. I am a bit rusty. Practice today, video tomorrow!


Can't wait to see it!
No mercy on cans!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Some good scores posted today. M_J still holds the lead though at 17.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Would soup cans be accepted as well. I think one soup can would outlast 20 soda cans.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

would a jogger count for double can hits?







Beanflip


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't think he was a jogger. He was running because he's seen me shoot before!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

I think i will try it. But ill probley lose anyway but o well. Its go time!







hahahahaha


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

zhop said:


> But ill probley lose anyway


Nah man, you're a winner just by taking part. It's all about fun and making new mates!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Did 15 but used my Sony Cyber-Shot, that as much as I can tell, I can't get it farther than my iphoto on my computer.

Will use my other camera an Exilim Fs 10 but the battery life is abominably short. It is the one that can shoot 1000 frames per second. Not trilled with the camera. Due to the short battery life a couple of videos I was making at different times in the past have been no good because the battery died mid shooting.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rayshot just posted a score of 18. I believe we decided that soup cans were allowed. Let me know if that is not the case, this is still a learning experience for us all. Way to go Rayshot!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Way to go Ray !!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job Ray! I envy your indoor range. No distractions in there.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Great job Ray! I envy your indoor range. No distractions in there.


No kidding! I would kill for that range.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't had time to catch all that you guys have discussed but I know that a soda can is the size so I went with the smaller than soda can sized tin can.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Great job Ray! I envy your indoor range. No distractions in there.


No kidding! I would kill for that range.
[/quote] Ok, I have...gone over the edge. Thought of cutting out part of the door frame and wall so I could have a 10 meter indoor range. Hmmmm


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Competition is on!
Love it!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sounds fun!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great shooting guys!

Rayshot ... wonderful range setup.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Great job Ray! I envy your indoor range. No distractions in there.


No kidding! I would kill for that range.
[/quote] Ok, I have...gone over the edge. Thought of cutting out part of the door frame and wall so I could have a 10 meter indoor range. Hmmmm
[/quote]
If a little home carpentry to aid slingshooting is wrong, I don't want to be right!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M_J said:


> Great job Ray! I envy your indoor range. No distractions in there.


No kidding! I would kill for that range.
[/quote] Ok, I have...gone over the edge. Thought of cutting out part of the door frame and wall so I could have a 10 meter indoor range. Hmmmm
[/quote]
If a little home carpentry to aid slingshooting is wrong, I don't want to be right!








[/quote] LOL To bad it's not going to work. The tape measure says both kitchen doors would get the hatchet.( My wife would think I am totally nuts.)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I could get 33' indoors but the angle might be funny.
Still going to try, though! Shooting when it's 30 degrees is one thing, shooting when it's 10 below zero is something else entirely!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> I could get 33' indoors but the angle might be funny.
> Still going to try, though! Shooting when it's 30 degrees is one thing, shooting when it's 10 below zero is something else entirely!


I'm impressed, you guys shooting in the real cold. It was in the 50's yesterday when I shot and I wasn't so crazy about it. Cold hands and the minor band slaps are far more noticeable.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The can on the right is what I shoot in the competition. They're steel, so they last a long time and I have a bunch of them. It's about equally wider and shorter than a standard pop can. In my mind if you're not going to hit one you're not going to hit the other one either.
If anybody disagrees let me know and I'll find something else.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> The can on the right is what I shoot in the competition. They're steel, so they last a long time and I have a bunch of them. It's about equally wider and shorter than a standard pop can. In my mind if you're not going to hit one you're not going to hit the other one either.
> If anybody disagrees let me know and I'll find something else.


Either one of those is a legal target.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Howk2009 now leads the pack with a score of 22. Nice shooting hawk!!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Howk2009 now leads the pack with a score of 22. Nice shooting hawk!!!!


I was afraid he'd decide to enter








Good shooting, Hawk, as always!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

22! That's nuts!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Guys I just got an email from a customer telling me about a rival can shooting league that is forming that will feature prizes to be sent internationally.

Seriously... I understand completely the desire to run and do your own thing... but the idea behind the slingshotleague website and the the can shooting challenge in particular is to bring a sort of unity amongst slingshot shooters worldwide... and in fact the contest sponsored by the slingshotleague site is international as well and the prizes will go to whoever wins... anywhere on Earth, me being the only exception. I don't know why Ray hasn't ammended his original post.. but it needs to be.

Anyway, I know you are reading this, Marcus Sr. and John Webb... just give it a rest and see if we can help to elevate the spirit of competiveness through a unified effort instead of immediately taking it upon yourself to factionalize the slingshot shooting community.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amen to what Bill said!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Ray hasn't ammended his original post


I have just made a quick edit to Ray's original post updating the prizes and scope of the competition.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

And Amen.

Interestingly the roots of the meaning of amen means "So be it." In the context of a petition, that may it "be so" as a request for a beneficial purpose.

Unity for the love of slingshots!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry guys. I should have edited the original post. My bad. And a big thanks again to Bill Hays for his help and positive words.

Also for those that might be reading this. We shouldnt be rivaling over this, we should all just participate and have a good time with it. I created the site for everyone to enjoy. I hope everyone gives it a shot!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

23!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice shooting !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> 23!


I was waiting for Beanflip to post a one up.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic!
2 weeks remaining, correct?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice shooting Man! *23* is a really respectable number. You do realize of course that puts you near the top of the freakin' World right?! There's just not that many people who can do that with a simple pocket sized slingshot...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Way to go Beanflip! 23 is the number to beat! I am going to try tomorrow.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my just for fun entry, been a while since I've shot at a pop can... we didn't have anything in the house that would work so I used an old steel Dr. Pepper can I found in one of the barns. Seemed to work okay. Next time I'll remember to fill my pocket with a little more ammo though!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Niiceee Bill! Impressive.
I can never have the focus to go further than 7-9hits.

Great entry.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome shooting Bill!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to see its now world wide







forgot my g mail password until now! Will be in this for sure, only prob its hard for me to post video over 3mins, bloody phone! see what can do, cheers all.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

World wide. And paper shoots start next year! Spread the word ... lets get some fun and competitive shooting! Trophies will be issued.

Nice shooting Bill!!!!

I will be doing some serious shooting christmas weekend to try and top that!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been trying this all day. I just can't seem to put it all together and sustain it. Trying to hard. The weather is warmer but it is windy. I swear that camera is a jinx too.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it just my browser, or is the score tallies sheet at the bottom of the can shooting page blank?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SlingGal said:


> Is it just my browser, or is the score tallies sheet at the bottom of the can shooting page blank?


It is over. Go to www.slingshotleague.com/winners-circle to see the results.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Is it just my browser, or is the score tallies sheet at the bottom of the can shooting page blank?


It is over. Go to www.slingshotleague.com/winners-circle to see the results.
[/quote]
Ah! So that's where the scores are! Congrats to Bill, Hawk, and BeanFlip!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Sling gal glad you joined in . Keep shooting!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Contests guys. You will forever be in the winners circle!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats guys!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shooting, guys!
January is mine!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone who participated! And a big round of applause for NaturalFork for setting this up!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, thank you Natural Fork!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alrighty! It looks like Hawk will be getting a package. Five lbs. .375 steel, a SEAL Flatshot and a tube of strike anywhere matches!


----------

